
YouTube stars' demonetized after accusations of throwing parties amid pandemic - anigbrowl
https://thehill.com/regulation/technology/516143-youtube-stars-account-demonetized-after-they-are-accused-of-throwing
======
just-juan-post
Cool now Google is playing "safety enforcer". They should do the same thing
with Google Maps users who are too close to each other.

Having the world see that a party won't kill you is a dangerous thing.

